# http://www.sky3dsuk.com SCAMMER FRAUDSTER LIER



## Killer_Nads (Jun 30, 2015)

I ordered from this website a Gateway 3DS card about 2 months ago. After placing my order its status updated with Posted. I waited a good few weeks, nothing arrived (even though the website clearly states orders sent from UK and not China and should take under 4 days). 1 month went by, nothing arrived. I contacted them again and he said i would receive it the same week on Friday. 

I asked him proof for posting it to me a month back like he said to me numerous times. He then said they don't have stock of it and that he would post it to me in 2 days time. Again i waited and waited, sent email after email, and still he said they are waiting for stock. 2 months have passed and i have not received anything and neither has my money been returned!

This website has been set up for fraud and to steal your money. DO NOT buy anything from it. You will get scammed.

The owner is a Thief, and a Lier he will take your money and not send you anything. 

He will occasionally reply to your emails to try and make it look like he's still trying to get the product to you but its all just lies to delay the order further and further until no refund can be made.

In the end you will end up with nothing. 



Please can someone please recommend me a good site which i can buy this card from without problems. I don't think theres anymore in UK, maybe they are all owned by the same guy? Should i import it from USA?


----------



## migles (Jun 30, 2015)

how about filling a claim?
if 30 days had passed and you didnt get anything, you should had fill a claim.. but 2 months i think its too much.. either way you should had fill a claim...

doesn't the bank charge you back?


----------



## Killer_Nads (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply.

I have just filed a complaint. Hopefully they can recover the costs.

But how can i get the website shutdown so that others don't fall into the same trap and the guy starts making a living on fraud. Can i report them to watch dogs or some other online police portal?

Ive just discovered that the guys website is running from China, that explains the odd timings of his emails too.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jun 30, 2015)

Go to ur bank or credit card guy and tell him u got scammed. They'll probably give you yourmo your money back.


----------



## Killer_Nads (Jun 30, 2015)

Ok thanks, thats been done now. They are investigating and should have refund in few days.

Now can someone please recommend me a website that actually works, where i can buy a Gateway 3DS card from please? Preferably in UK.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 30, 2015)

It's a disgusting world where pirates get cheated.


----------



## qwerblim (Jul 1, 2015)

Killer_Nads said:


> Ok thanks, thats been done now. They are investigating and should have refund in few days.
> 
> Now can someone please recommend me a website that actually works, where i can buy a Gateway 3DS card from please? Preferably in UK.



I'd recommend mod chips direct, with their DHL express delivery. Came to my door within 4 days and was tracks the entire way from Australia.


----------



## Killer_Nads (Jul 1, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> It's a disgusting world where pirates get cheated.



Thanks man your insight is wonderfully helpful!


----------



## Kumadoken (Jul 8, 2015)

This is very sad news indeed, I have been selling sky3ds cards in the UK now and have many happy customers. It really pains me to here that there are scams out there which leaves honest businesses like mine a bad name


----------



## Killer_Nads (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes unfortunately, that is the case. Maybe they don't intend to Scam but none existent communication and lies make us believe that they are a scam.

As a matter of fact, this one did indeed turn out not to be exactly a scam. Just bad communication and a lot of lying from the retailer. Maybe they were just trying to hide the fact that the gateway cards were sold out and that i wouldn't cancel my order or ask for a refund and rather just wait until new stock arrives. 

After countless threats and emails from me, i did finally receive my Gateway cards. However, he eventually owned up saying that they were not in stock and that he got one in stock now which was a return from someone else that he is sending to me. Hence, i took this and received it a few days back.


----------



## Icirrus (Sep 14, 2015)

Here is my experience with Sky3DSUK.com so far
9 Aug 22:43 > Order Placed
10 Aug 12:14 > Order Update: Shipped
11 Aug 18:53 > Sent Email Requesting Tracking Number
No reply to emails for the weekend. Only explanation is that they do not work on weekends
14 Aug 04:13 > Tracking Number Received, and got the date of arrival from Royal Mail as 15th/16th. Also received a working phone number to call if I do not receive the order
So far very happy since everything was done. A small error happened during the money charge as I placed my order at night
I think you are exaggerating the whole situation. Just be patient​


----------

